
Top state mover: Kansas rebounds from tax-cutting disaster - howard941
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/09/top-state-mover-kansas-rebounds-from-tax-cutting-disaster.html
======
bediger4000
Will this experiment change any minds about taxation? I still see "Laffer
Curve" type arguments to justify always cutting taxes. I suspect not: that
sort of thing has become almost a religious doctrine, one that is evidence-
resistant.

------
sp332
Good start, now expand Medicaid.

